# Audacity - ".wma" files?



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi - Can Audacity not read Windows Media Audio (.wma) files? It doesn't recognize the format and asks me try Importing Raw Data - which only produces static.

Can I transform my .wma to .wav or .mp3 somehow?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I just looked at their website, and they don't mention the ability to read or edit .wma files.

I have Xtremem Audio editor that lets you read, edit and transfer .wma, .wav and mp3 files. There are several others that do also, but no free programs that i know of (although there may be some).


----------



## davn8r (Oct 12, 2005)

A free WMA convertor program called Switch can be downloaded here:

http://www.nch.com.au/switch/index.html


----------



## Ivixor B (Sep 9, 2008)

I know this thread is really old, but I thought I'd reply in case anyone else is looking for the same solution.

dBpoweramp is a free audio converter that I have been using for several years now.

dBpoweramp: CD Ripper & Audio Converter. Secure ripping to mp3, FLAC, m4a, Apple Lossless & WMA

you can convert mp3 files, as well as mp4, m4a, wma, ogg, wav, and more.

Once you download the audio converter go to the codecs section to find the appropriate codec for handling wma files.
dBpoweramp Codec Central


----------

